# b&w printing - colour enlarger



## Solarize (Dec 20, 2005)

I have an LPL C6700cx colour enlarger but want to do b&w printing.  Does anyone have any advice on using the built in filters to change the grade. i.e. what ones I should adjust and how much I need to move them to achieve results similar to those I would get if I used an under the lens filter system like Illford's.  

Thanks


----------



## terri (Dec 20, 2005)

Generally, you'll add magenta to increase contrast in a B&W print - and add yellow to decrease it. When you run a test strip, start with filtration at zero to see where you're at with your negative, until you develop a feel for what works. A lot will also depend on what paper type you're using: multigrade or graded. Doubtful you'll have much use for the cyan, unless you're trying to be creative.


----------



## explody pup (Dec 20, 2005)

Damn, never thought of that.  My bundle cam with a dichor67S2 color head with 35mm and medium format mixing chambers.  And to think I was just about to drop some dough on filters.  Thanks for the inadvertent inspiration, Solarize.


----------

